# New â€œKit Lensâ€ for 5D Mark III? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2010)

```
<strong>5D Mark III Kit Lens Update?</strong>

Received a tip that the 5D Mark III would get an updated â€œkitâ€ lens. Ã‚ Whether or not itâ€™s a direct replacement to the 24-105 f/4L IS is unknown.</p>
<p>The likelihood is good that an updated kit lens could appear with the 5D Mark III. If Canon is upping the megapixel amount as much as we think they will, more resolving power is definitely needed.</p>
<p><strong>Other Rumors?</strong>

Nothing of major note to mention at this time. Some small bits are still showing up, but nothing beyond the obvious.</p>
<p>If I piece together all Iâ€™ve read and been told, there will be 3 full frame cameras coming in 2011. There is nothing concrete about what that 3rd one would be. We know the other 2 (1Ds4 & 5D3).</p>
<p>The fabled 3D perhaps?</p>
<p>It was pointed out the name â€œ3Dâ€ could be confusing from a marketing standpoint. Could you really call something â€œ3Dâ€ if it doesnâ€™t actually do 3D? Thereâ€™s a big trend in the electronics world for 3D and itâ€™s only going to grow exponentially in 2011.</p>
<p>Iâ€™m still not convinced thereâ€™s room for 2 full frame cameras between the 7D and 1D Mark IV. Unless your plan is to merge the 1D line in time.</p>
<p><strong>Price Watch Pages</strong>

The price watch pages here at CR have been fixed. They werenâ€™t updating. Sorry about that.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## MadButcher (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Indeed 3D, I don't think so.
It will be to large and heavy even with aps-c sensors to have a real 3D camera.

Tjee, 4D won't happen because in japanese and chinese it's unlucky number associated with death.
The pronouncation of the word "four" is almost the same as "death" in those languages.

Maybe a 2D?
p.s.
A picture is 2-dimensional...., so................


----------



## bvukich (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*



MadButcher said:


> Tjee, 4D won't happen because in japanese and chinese it's unlucky number associated with death.
> The pronouncation of the word "four" is almost the same as "death" in those languages.



That hasn't stopped them from using the number 4 in a product name yet. (T2i/550D/Kiss X*4*)


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

or 1D*4*



bvukich said:


> MadButcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tjee, 4D won't happen because in japanese and chinese it's unlucky number associated with death.
> ...


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

New kit should be a real 5x zoom like Nikon's latest offering. 

24-120 f/4 IS

Done and done. 

In other requests, how about a 24-70 refresh? Haven't asked for that for about 3 days.


----------



## off topic (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

wow this 2D, 3D, 4D issue is almost as ridiculous of a problem as the apple os X cat naming convention problem: 
10.6=Snow Leopard 
10.7=Lion 
10.8=Tabby Cat 

guess this is why nikon is always sticking x and s behind their camera names

...oh the markerting


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I also believe that a Canon 3D would have to do 3-dimensional photography and 3-dimensional video. We've got a 5D and a 7D. How about a 9D as Canon's belated answer to the Nikon D700?


----------



## scalesusa (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

Altough a new and better kit lens would be welcome, I hope that its not just a cheaper kit lens. Canon does specialize in low cost kit lenses, but I would not want to see a poorer quality lens like Nikkor 24-120mm VR which has long been known for its marginal performance. Its the kit lens for the D700, and a good thing to avoid. The new f:/4 version does not exist yet, but appears to be a much better unit specification wise.

http://www.bythom.com/24120ens.htm


----------



## unexposure (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I neither think it'll be called somethin like 2d, 3d or 4d - my guess it would be some kind of "consumer-ff-body" having a somewhat lower price and dozens of picture-stylez n kind of stuff. the fullframe pendant to 60d. 
that would give the product line a whole new sense:

pro-line: 1d (crop), 1ds (ff)
semi-pro-line: 7d (crop), 5d (ff)
(better)amateur-line: 60d (crop), XYd (ff)
beginners-line: 550d

it's pretty much the same product-line we had before 7d, just with one more step in between:
pro-line: 1d, 1ds
semi-pro-line: 50d, 5d
amateur: 500d

probably marketing thought it might be a good idea support the customers who can't call themselfs professional (in sense of profession) enough to afford the semi-pro-line and give them an own segment.


considering the lens, I somehow doubt it will be something too similar to the nikon-lens. I rather guess canon will go to extremes as they did on 15-85 (for crop) and pull out somethin that still goes a step further. taken into account that the 15mm on crop is 24mm on ff, 135mm for ff would be a possible thing - on the other side of extremes it would be a stunning, regarding overall-performance, 24-105 f4 II.

otherwise i'd really appreciate it, if it wasn't a zoom but a shiny new 50mm f1:1,4 L if usm :


----------



## unfocused (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: New \*

I'm kind of doubting the "three full frame bodies" idea. If it would happen though, I don't see any likelihood that a third body will come in below the 5D. 

There is a $3,500 gap between the 5D and 1Ds. It does seem like there could be room in there for another body if the demand is there. 

One possibility: split the "studio" and "photojournalist" markets in two. Create a high megapixel body aimed at the medium format market for studio shooters who don't need to have an indestructible body (still very durable, weather-sealed, etc. etc., but not necessarily the kind of camera you can carry with you in a dust storm in the Sahara), then a "flagship" model that will survive an atomic blast, but may actually have slightly less mp than the studio camera. (still more than the current 21mp, but somewhere less than say 50mp). That keeps the file sizes manageable for news and magazine photographers. 

Just some speculation. But, what I really can't see is a full-frame model that's less expensive than the current 5D and I certainly can't imagine anything that would undercut the 7D.


----------



## x-vision (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Canon Rumors said:


> Received a tip that the 5D Mark III would get an updated â€œkitâ€ lens.



Canon just received a patent for a 28-70/2.8 lens. 

Very likely that this would be the new kit lens - an L and win an IS, presumably.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Justin said:


> or 1D*4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's the 1D Mark IV.


----------



## x-vision (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*

The 24-70/2.8 II is coming as well. Canon just filed the patent for it: 

http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2010-10-29-english


----------



## tzalmagor (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*

How many photographers on this site's forums actually need more than 20 megapixels ?

Personally, I'd rather Canon quit the megapixels race, and go back to improve it's lenses - there's plenty of work for Canon to do there.


----------



## PHYSICA (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



MadButcher said:


> Tjee, 4D won't happen because in japanese and chinese it's unlucky number associated with death.
> The pronouncation of the word "four" is almost the same as "death" in those languages.
> 
> Maybe a 2D?
> ...



actually it might not a main concern for CANON....

BTW , the chinese pronouncation of 5D2 is just like "invincible rabbit" , and the pronouncation of 7D for Cantonese (Hong Kong local language) is just like " much more stupid" .... just for fun


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



MadButcher said:


> Tjee, 4D won't happen because in japanese and chinese it's unlucky number associated with death.



Well, the number 13 is an unlucky number in the western world, and you don't see that avoided. Except in the US... (I've been in buildings without 13:th floors, they go directly from 12 to 14. Same with some American airlines, I've heard... like seat row number 13 would be particular unlucky in case of an accident?!). Naa, I don't think number superstition is a big factor among camera buyers (and that's what counts). Who cares what it's called, anyway.



PHYSICA said:


> BTW , the chinese pronouncation of 5D2 is just like "invincible rabbit" , and the pronouncation of 7D for Cantonese (Hong Kong local language) is just like " much more stupid" .... just for fun



Haha, that's just too funny...


----------



## traveller (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*

The third body, if it is coming, would probably be a full-frame 1D Mk4n, IMHO. 

Canon justified the APS-H sensor by claiming the advantage of shorter, lighter lenses compared to a full-frame camera and to an extent, this is an advantage. But it loses out to full-frame cameras in the high ISO stakes and lots of professionals have been lavishing praise on the D3s in this department. 

The reason that I think the 1D line will go full-frame is the emphasis in the press releases that Canon has placed on the reduced weight of the 300mm & 400mm f/2.8L MkIIs over the Mk Is. A 1D Mk4n would also allow them to incorporate some of the new technology found on the 7D (and other lower end cameras) that was missed on the 1D Mk4, either in the hurry to release it, or because they felt it was untested technology and unsuitable for use in their flagship.


----------



## baldusi (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



tzalmagor said:


> How many photographers on this site's forums actually need more than 20 megapixels ?
> 
> Personally, I'd rather Canon quit the megapixels race, and go back to improve it's lenses - there's plenty of work for Canon to do there.


I think that Canon SHOULD go forward with the megapixel race IF they invest a lot in pixel binning. I usually can't decide between SRAW1 and SRAW2 (D5mkii). If SRAW2 had 10Mp and binned the pixels to have even less noise and/or better DR, I would surely only shoot that. It can be mathematically proved, that's better to take the "average" of 4 pixels of a quarter area of a single bigger one. Why, because a part of the "noise" is electrical noise. That part can be averaged out. Plus you can do all kind of intelligent Anti Aliasing stuff. Just look at PhaseOne Sensor+ technology.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



PHYSICA said:


> BTW , the chinese pronouncation of 5D2 is just like "invincible rabbit"



Ok, that's awesome. I want one even more now.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



Justin said:


> New kit should be a real 5x zoom like Nikon's latest offering.
> 
> 24-120 f/4 IS
> 
> ...


If you had to go with just one lens...that would be a handy focal length range and should be manageable from an IQ standpoint. But I'd rather see a 24-70 update and carry a 70-200 for scenarios that call for it. (Though, from a video standpoint at least, it's nice to have overlap).



Justin said:


> or 1D*4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not proof against MadButcher's point because Kiss X4 puts another sound before 4, whereas 4D leads with the unlucky noise (in Japanese: ecksu-shi vs. shi-D).


PHYSICA said:


> BTW , the chinese pronouncation of 5D2 is just like "invincible rabbit" , and the pronouncation of 7D for Cantonese (Hong Kong local language) is just like " much more stupid" .... just for fun


Fun!


----------



## tzalmagor (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: New \*



baldusi said:


> tzalmagor said:
> 
> 
> > How many photographers on this site's forums actually need more than 20 megapixels ?
> ...



Currently, DxO Optics does not support Canon sRaw and mRaw formats, which would cause me practical problems with such a solution.

Furthermore, I lens prices are an issue for me now. I would rather Canon stop investing in more expensive lenses with greater resolving power than I need and higher price than I can afford, and start investing in lenses I would and could like to buy. Examples would be wide EF non-L primes.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 30, 2010)

A new kit lens for the 5D Mark III? How about a *new* 50mm EF f/1.4 USM?!?


----------



## PHYSICA (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: New \*




Justin said:


> Fun!



actually the pronouncation is combining chinese word and english word . Chinese word of 5D is just pronounce like the chinese meaning of "invincible", the english word of "two" is just pronounce like chinese word "rabbit", so , a lot of chinese photographer said 5d2 is "invincible rabbit"

BTW, for 5D3. by combining the chinese pronounce and english pronounce, but using cantonese meaning, it might read like " nobody could have a fight with it" ..... or "nobody could beat him"...........approximate meaning in cantonese... (sorry but my english is not so good....)

back to the lens, I not think it'll be a 2nd generation of 24-105, nikon is just issue a lense with 28-300/3.5-5.6 , i think if canon won't left behind , the old 28-300 is too bulky for a guy to carry along the street....

Compare with the new high quality L-Lens with EF mount, for me , I want a Lens with EF-S Mount more, beside of the 10-22, 15-85 & 17-55F2.8 , Canon did not have a Tele-photo lense for EF-S mount with higher qualityâ€¦. (the 55-250 is soâ€¦..) , Nikon just relese a lense of 55-300/4-5.6 with VC & SWM, it's good.....

if canon can introduce a lense just like nikon's 55-300 or like Sigma's 50-150F2.8 DC, that will be a very good news for 7D user. If canon could issue a lense series beside of L-Lens, which indicating the top len series for APS-C system, that will be great XDD (but i not think canon will do this...)


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 30, 2010)

DJL329 said:


> A new kit lens for the 5D Mark III? How about a *new* 50mm EF f/1.4 USM?!?


Point well taken...I wouldn't mind more sharpness below f/4.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 31, 2010)

new 50 1.4 has my vote too. With IS for video


----------



## dthomasla (Nov 1, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>5D Mark III Kit Lens Update?</strong>
> 
> <p>,,,The likelihood is good that an updated kit lens could appear with the 5D Mark III. If Canon is upping the megapixel amount as much as we think they will, more resolving power is definitely needed.</p>
> <p><strong><span style=\"color: #ff0000;\">c</span>r</strong>



If the resolving power of the old kit lens for the 5Ds is inadequate for the future 5Dlll.....and since the future 5Dlll is expected to have the highest megapixel count of any SLR out there, does this mean that many if not most lenses out there will not be adequate to the task?

If I buy the 5Dlll will my images be terribly compromised if I don't use "L" lenses?

Could somebody explain the issues related to resolving power and huge megapixel counts?


----------



## Flake (Nov 1, 2010)

It's been discussed on several other threads, and basically a non issue. the MP count would have to rise to 42.5 to even equal the density of the 7D and that's unlikely.


----------

